# I think I just threw up in my mouth a little........



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPg81tKH7tF"]YouTube - Labor Issues Video[/nomedia]


----------



## Dazy5 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hahaha! I went to school with the girl on the right of the screen!!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

He sounds like he has a mouth full of shit


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

I can't even watch that whole thing. Such a fucking tool.


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

:redcarded:5 mins I will never get back...


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Can't watch it. That man infuriates me.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

That little puke is positively repellent. I couldn't get past 2 minutes of that collection of dung.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

Want some more vomit ?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlBOv8m_Xa8"]YouTube - I Remember[/nomedia]

And........ On a similar note........ I don't do the dark meat but if I did:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3v3T_KxvFyM&feature=fvwk"]YouTube - Keyshia Cole - I Remember[/nomedia]


----------

